# SCANNER

## pinnockio

Hello,

Does anybody know how to get a Microtek Phantom Scanner with PARALLEL PORT working under Linux.  I tried everything, but in vain  ;-(.

Kind regards,

Pinnockio

----------

## delta407

Hark! Behold, yonder almighty Google bears the solution to your plight...

Seriously, searching via www.google.com/linux is one of the most useful and underused cool things there is.

----------

## pinnockio

THX!!  Results are looking more promising!!!

----------

